# F-16 Cockpit



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the old Esci 1:12 scale F-16 cockpit. I got a good deal on it when I went to Jaxcon. Someone had opened it and cut most of the parts off the sprue so the dealer wasn't sure all the parts were there. For $5.00 I took the chance. I am glad I did becuase everything was there. I remaid the straps with Tamiya tape because the ones included were red. Since I am a Tiger Meet fan I painted the helmet in that theme. Some irredesent gift wrap was used for the HUD. I am really happy with how it turned out but I would never build another one. To much detail painting.



Els


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

I remember building that kit back in the 80's. Great kit. Love the effort you put into the HUD. For some reason I love the F16 cockpit. The last one I built a few years back had fully working displays and HUD. A lot of extra effort, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Your cockpit looks great with the lights. That is way more work than I was prepared to do for this kit.
Els


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job on the cockpit. I never knew what to do with the helmet. I love the Tiger Meet colors. I bought this kit in 1989, I built most of it using the Verlinden Way as a resource (his kit is beautiful as always). Then kids came along, new jobs moving all over the country, time marched on and now you have inspired me to finish it. What gray color did you use on the ejection seat? I'll post some pics as soon as I get a chance. I'd like your opinion if you don't mind.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Beautiful work gentlemen! Both cockpits and the plane.
That's the first I've see of a stand alone model cockpit.
Oh how I wish prebuilt scale models came with the level of detail that come only from a painstaking home build. 
If that were the case, I'd be all over scale model planes.
Time and priorities dictate that I'm not much of a kit builder, but I do appreciate top notch work as this. :thumbsup:


_____________

_My Business_


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------

